# Merlin is almost 1 year old - some photos



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a few photos from the last year to show how our young fellow has grown.









5 weeks old - Still at the breeder.









Welcome home!









13 weeks









5 Months









8 Months









11 Months

















These two were taken this weekend - his last photos as a "puppy" - I still think he has some growing to do though.

It's been a wonderful year for our family with this young man keeping us entertained (and on our toes).

Jim


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

he's such a handsome guy!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy! I love the first day home picture - the expression on his face is priceless! "Now what?"


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

what a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

He is a GReat looking young man and wins a place in my heart.

Merlin is going to be one fine doggy....just cant help but love em!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the 5-month pictures---geez, it is so much fun looking at now and then photos.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

What a handome boy! I love the 5th month old picture too! He looks so regal and grown up for 5 months! Great looking dog!!


----------



## dlassell (Jun 17, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love to watch the transformation from cute as a button to handsome as can be. I'm sure it has been a wonderful year.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He's so beautiful! I love then and now pics!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous. It is amazing how fast they grow up.


----------

